# Piteba Oil Press



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wooohooooo......

Got a deal at the local salvage/auction today. They were auctioning off a lot of "stuff" on the table and I got the high bid of two, yes, two dollars for my pick of any item on the table. Well, strolled up there and poked around for a second or two, and what did I see, still in the original packaging, but one of these presses.

We had been looking at one for about 6 months, not wanting to shell out money for something that we weren't sure if we would use enough...but for two dollars....I snatched that sucker up in heartbeat. Asked the lady if they had anymore in the back and she said they didn't but I left my number for her so if they get anymore, to give me a call.

Will figure out where I will mount it then get pictures up.

http://www.piteba.com/ is the site they sell from

Here is mine


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's good value for your money!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Call me stupid, but I've never seen one of these. How does it work and what can you press with it?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Supposedly lots of stuff.

It is just an auger inside that crushes the seed/nut, it uses the lamp to heat it up to help extract more oil, then the cake slides out of the end.

From Rapeseed, to Pumpkin, to Walnut to Sunflower (which is what we planted), Sesame, Soy, Almond, Peanut.

We are going to try sunflower seeds first, have plenty of seed, just drying right now, they are the Black Oil (Peredovik). Will post the result after we get it done.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

That is so neat! Congrats on the great buy. Now I have something else to put on my "I want it" list.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

wowwwww, have wanted one of those for a long time....I'm SOO jealous, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Well done!

We want photos when you use yours!

.....Alan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I am SOOOOOO jealous! Excellent find  I'll give you $5.00 for it..AND I'll pay shipping!


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

More info here - http://www.piteba.com/eng/index_eng.htm and on their Youtube channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/PITEBA

It would seem like you'd want to hook this up to something (motor, bike, etc.) to produce any decent volume. Cranking by hand will produce a few liters per hour (that's a lot of cranking) so if someone wanted to do some black sunflower seed biodiesel they'd probably want to work out a different solution.

I'd love one of these - very fun to experiment with.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am looking into making a longer power bar to attach it to the system I use for the Living Mill. That way I can just throw a pulley on it and hook it up using a different gear box.

I have two other projects to finish up first, one is the manifold for the solar water heater and the other bend up an exhaust pipe for the "parts" truck. After those two are done, hopefully will be knocking this one out. 

I will get some video up of our first time, I'm sure everybody loves a good comedy.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know there was a reasonably priced oil press available for home use. Can't believe the DEAL you got on it - awesome! If you find another one, I'll double Wisconsin Ann's offer, lol!


----------

